
WWJ, the world's first commercial radio station - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/picture-gallery/news/local/michigan-history/2015/11/08/wwj-the-worlds-first-commercial-radio-station/75308222/
======
rmason
My late father told me that six months after WWJ went on the air and he was in
kindergarten his family got their first radio, a crystal set. He said my
grandfather had held off until a second Detroit station, WJR, had gone on the
air.

You know you're a pioneer when the guy who invented the technology sells his
first transmitter to you.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_de_Forest](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_de_Forest)

